# red flower



## nathalie (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## nathalie (Jul 30, 2015)

You don't like ?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2015)

very artistic - would be an interesting wall sized graphic.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2015)

Nathalie, your photographic prospective is always lovely
and interesting. I like it very much.


----------



## nathalie (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks at all, abax, I would like my pictures bring an emotion whether negative or positive lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2015)

It is on fire!


----------

